# Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. April 2015)

*Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Heyhey hier,

da bei mir zurzeit FarCry 4 und Watch Dogs etwas schlecht bzw. Ruckelig laufen. 
Grafikeinstellungen sind bei beiden Games sind auf Hoch und Auflösung auf 1080p.

Ich habe in meinem PC eine alte HDD drinnen die bestimmt schon 6-7 Jahre drauf hat.
Die Schreib und Lesegeschwindigkeiten sind ja doch fast um die hälfte Langsamer als bei heutigen HDD´s.
Meine Frage ist ob ich durch eine neue HDD mehr Leistung im Spiel habe? Bei meinen Spielen fängt es nähmlich oft bei einem schnellem Umdrehen an zu Ruckeln oder auch mal  kurzes Nachladen.
Die Ladezeiten sind mir erstmal egal, es geht mir um die Ingame Performance.

Mit dem CrystalDiskMark habe ich einen Speedtest der HDD durchgeführt.

* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :    84.014 MB/s
          Sequential Write :    82.800 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :    22.502 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :    29.991 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :     0.250 MB/s [    61.0 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :     0.626 MB/s [   152.9 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :     0.429 MB/s [   104.8 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :     0.610 MB/s [   149.0 IOPS]

  Test : 1000 MB 
    OS : Windows 8 Pro [6.2 Build 9200] (x64)

Sonstiges
Mainboard: Asus H87-Pro 
Netzteil: 600Watt Corsshair 
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670
Grafikkarte: 2gb Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Blue DDR3-1600 
SSD: 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K  (System+BF4)

Was würdet ihr dazu sagen?

Gruß Jake


----------



## XT1024 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*



Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr dazu sagen?


Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wie der Rest aussieht. Bei einem C2D und einer GT 240 bringt auch eine SSD vmtl. keine Besserung.

Nachladeruckler halte ich ja für einen Mythos aber aktuelle HDDs schaffen seq. bis zu 200 MB/s.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Ja mit sehr alten HDDs wirste in neuen Spielen immer öfter Nachladeruckler erleben, da die Welten immer größer werden und das alles "on the fly" gestreamt wird.
Das beste Beispiel dafür, das ich kenne: Diablo 3


Also lieber eine neue HDD kaufen oder gleich am besten auf ne SSD setzen.


----------



## HisN (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Bei schnellem U drehen ist Dein VRAm auf der Graka zu klein wenn es ruckelt.
Sind die Daten nämlich alle im Grakaspeicher müssen sie erst gar nicht von HDD geholt werden.

Ich würde übrigens auch auf ne SSD setzen.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Ich werde demnächst auch komplett auf SSD gehen und nur noch eine HDD als Datengrab verwenden. Ich warte nur noch bis es 500GB SSDs mal zu vernünftigen Preisen gibt.


----------



## azzih (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Am besten ist wenn man nur auf  SSDs setzt. Die HDD Technik ist überholt und hat eigentlich nur den Vorteil der großen Kapazitäten bei moderatem Preis. Ich empfehle immer das OS und wenigstens die wichtigsten Spiele auf SSD zu ziehn und sich als Ergänzung ne externe USB3.0 HDD mitn paar Terrabyte zu kaufen, für Daten und Archivierung.


----------



## XT1024 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*



Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr dazu sagen?


Da schon eine SSD vorhanden ist -> ausprobieren?! 
Den Gesundheitszustand der HDD mit crystaldiskinfo ansehen ist auch immer eine gute Idee.


----------



## Icedaft (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

SSDs haben schon einen vernünftigen Preis in brauchbaren Größen. Ich habe vor 5 Jahren noch rund 190€ für meine OCZ mit 128Gb bezahlt. Mittlerweile gibt es die 4-fache Kapazität für rund 170.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

200€ für 500GB sind mir persönlich aber noch zu teuer.


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Die SSD hat nur noch 10gb zu Verfügung und ich will ja auch gar nicht alle Games auf einer SSD.

Meine Games für den Single-Player will ich die nächsten Jahre schon noch auf der HDD haben.
Mir ist es dann egal ob es etwas langsamer lädt solange Ingame kein großer Unterschied ist.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Ich habe für meine Spiele eine WD Blue mit 1000GB im PC.

Reicht vollkommen aus, da Sie mit 7200U/min dreht. Selbst BF4 im Multiplayer lädt recht schnell drauf (zumindest nicht so langsam, dass ich denke es gehöre auf die SSD).


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Selbst BF4 im Multiplayer lädt recht schnell drauf (zumindest nicht so langsam, dass ich denke es gehöre auf die SSD).



Echt jetz? Battlefield 4 ist eins der besten Beispiele, dass man gewisse Spiele auf eine SSD installieren sollte. Also bei einer durchschnittlichen HDD finde ich den Unterschied von 60 zu 30 Sekunden doch sehr deutlich!
Grad beim Multiplayer nervts dann wenn die anderen schon spielen und du erst später mit der HDD im Spiel bist und dann die ganzen tollen Panzer, Helis usw. schon weg sind am Spawn.


----------



## rhyn2012 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

teilweise sogar deutlich länger als 60 sek  beim ersten Laden der Map


----------



## Jake-der-Arzt (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

OKOK,
so wie ich dass jetzt verstanden habe brauche ich schon eine neue HDD.

Also wirds wahrscheinlich die hier: 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm).

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## HisN (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Wenn genug RAM im Rechner steckt, dann muss beim 2. Level Load gar nix mehr von der Platte kommen, aber so weit denkt kaum ein Gamer.
Klar, es gehört alles zusammen, aber die meisten eiern an den Symptomen rum, aber nicht an den Ursachen.


----------



## azzih (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Multiplayerspiele packt man generell auf die SSDs. Ladezeiten sind schneller, ingame laden oft Objekte schneller. Ne HDD kommt wegen ihrer Technik da gar nicht mit.


----------



## alfalfa (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*



Jake-der-Arzt schrieb:


> OKOK,
> so wie ich dass jetzt verstanden habe brauche ich schon eine neue HDD.
> 
> Also wirds wahrscheinlich die hier: 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm).
> ...



Hab sie seit fast 2 Jahren drin. Performancemäßig macht sie keine Probleme, mit einem Firmwareupdate hat sie auch die zirpenden Geräusche alle paar Sekunden abgestellt.

Hier mal der Vergleich zwischen dieser HDD und meiner Kingston V300 SSD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da liegen natürlich Welten zwischen und mein Ziel ist es nach wie vor, auch dieses Relikt noch durch SSD(s) auszutauschen und billiges Datengrab dann nur noch extern in 2,5"...
Den Benchmark bei der HDD habe ich abgebrochen, weil ich keine Lust hatte, eine halbe Stunde zu warten. Bei der SSD dauerte alles nur wenige Minuten und da sieht man auch schon den Unterschied.
Etwas beeindruckend finde ich aber schon, dass die HDD beim sequentiellen Schreiben noch etwas schneller als die SSD ist.

Zu BF4: Ist wie auf der Autobahn, irgendwann kommt immer jemand, der noch schneller ist.


----------



## AMD-FXler (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Hallo alfalfa

Dein Benchmark der SSD sieht recht eigenwillig aus.
Im Normalfall müsste diese in allen Bereichen um einiges schneller sein.
Selbst an nem SATA II Anschluss

So siehts bei mir mit der 840 Evo aus.

Als Datenplatte hab ich ne NAS Red von WD 
Die Platte dreht eher langsam aber dafür sehr langlebig.

Für MMO's und aufwendige Programme würde ich entweder ne schnelle HDD oder eben ne SSD verwenden!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

@FXler

Dein Benchmark scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Es ist unmöglich mit ner Evo 840 so hohe Werte beim Lesen und Schreiben zu erreichen.

Die Werte von alfalfa passen ganz gut.


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> @FXler
> 
> Dein Benchmark scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Es ist unmöglich mit ner Evo 840 so hohe Werte beim Lesen und Schreiben zu erreichen.
> 
> Die Werte von alfalfa passen ganz gut.



Ich nehme an, dass er den "Rapid Mode" (aka Ramdisk) aktiviert hat. Ist zwar Augenwischerei und bringt in der Praxis recht wenig aber sorgt für große Zahlen im Benchmark.


----------



## Icedaft (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Die Kingston gehören zu den weniger empfehlenswerten SSDs, warum das so ist, sieht man an den geposteten Leistungsdaten. Selbst meine OCZ Vertex II ist da besser aufgestellt und die ist 5 Jahre alt.


----------



## alfalfa (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*



AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Hallo alfalfa
> 
> Dein Benchmark der SSD sieht recht eigenwillig aus.
> Im Normalfall müsste diese in allen Bereichen um einiges schneller sein.
> ...



Jetzt hast du mir fast einen Schrecken eingejagt, aber deine Werte kamen mir auch extrem unrealistisch vor.
Anschluss ist natürlich SATA III.



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> @FXler
> 
> Dein Benchmark scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Es ist unmöglich mit ner Evo 840 so hohe Werte beim Lesen und Schreiben zu erreichen.
> 
> Die Werte von alfalfa passen ganz gut.



Habe im Laptop gegengecheckt, da ist die selbe SSD verbaut.
Werte sind leicht höher, allerdings wird die SSD im Laptop nur sehr selten genutzt, während die im PC fast jeden Tag genutzt wird und nur noch 10 GB freien Speicher hat. Die im Laptop ist nicht einmal halbvoll.

Hier der Screenshot vom Laptop (auch SATA III):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Thema Kingston weniger empfehlenswert: Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Die Unterschiede in den gemessenen Leistungsdaten kannst du zwar messen, wirst sie im Betrieb aber nicht spüren.
Meine A-Data S510 und die PNY XLR8 haben ähnliche Werte wie die beiden Kingston (alle 120 GB).
Wichtig sind vor allem niedrige Zugriffszeiten und hohe Lesewerte, um den SSD-Effekt zu "spüren".
Ich bin jedenfalls nach wie vor zufrieden.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Was meinste mit die Werte sind leicht höher? Im PC haste ne Lesegeschw. von 2,6GB/s und im Laptop 450MB/s.
Wie schon erwähnt hattest du da wohl diesen Rapid modus aktiviert, sodass dein RAM mitbenutzt wird.


----------



## alfalfa (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Was meinste mit die Werte sind leicht höher? Im PC haste ne Lesegeschw. von 2,6GB/s und im Laptop 450MB/s.
> Wie schon erwähnt hattest du da wohl diesen Rapid modus aktiviert, sodass dein RAM mitbenutzt wird.



Nee, du verwechselst mich jetzt mit FXler...
Und ja, ich glaube auch, dass er dieses Rapid Share aktiviert hat.

Im PC habe ich 450 Lesen / 127 Schreiben, im Laptop 456 / 159. 4K46 sind beim PC 86/92 und beim Laptop 127/147. Dafür ist die Zugriffszeit beim PC geringer.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Oh, sorry^^


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Alfalfa, bitte vergleichen(Lese-/Schreibraten, IOPS, Kapazität,MTBF).

Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SV300S37A/240G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## alfalfa (6. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Alfalfa, bitte vergleichen(Lese-/Schreibraten, IOPS, Kapazität,MTBF).
> 
> Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SV300S37A/240G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Und dann?
Natürlich nimmt man heute bei diesem geringen Preisunterschied eine Crucial mit dem moderneren Controller und dann auch gleich die 240'er.
Vor 2 Jahren sah es noch anders aus, da war die Kingston in Sachen Preis und Leistung noch empfehlenswert und eine der schnellsten, die diesen Sandforce Controller hatte. Daher kann ich die generelle Aussage, Kingston sei nicht empfehlenswert so nicht unterschreiben.

Darum geht es hier aber nicht, sondern um den Vergleich Festplatte und SSD und da taugen auch ältere Modelle für einen Vergleich, um den Unterschied aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2015)

*AW: Wie schnell sollte eine Festplatte für Games heute sein?*

Volle Zustimmung.


----------

